# Happy Birthday Palladium



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 21, 2019)

Happy Birthday Palladium! You've contributed so much over the years and you always keep things interesting.  

Best wishes on your birthday!

Dave


----------



## Johnny5 (Aug 21, 2019)

You've certainly helped mold and shape the forum into what it is. Happy birthday Ralph.
Johnny


----------



## etack (Aug 21, 2019)

happy B-Day

Eric


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 21, 2019)

Happy Birthday Ralph, and the rest of the quintuplets! When I see your birthday is here, I know mine isn't far behind.


----------



## Shark (Aug 21, 2019)

Happy Birthday!

Thanks for all your contributions to the forum.


----------



## butcher (Aug 21, 2019)

Happy birthday Ralph, 
Happy birthday to Palladium, and all of the other names you have used through the years on the forum.

Every year that goes by, and we have another birthday party for you, I start feeling older, I sure hope you are feeling younger with everyone.

The forum would not be the same without your contribution, and now we get to thank you on your birthday for all you have done to make this forum so great, Have a great day my friend.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 29, 2019)

Happy Birthday Ralph. Sorry for being late to the party but better late than never :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Aug 29, 2019)

Thank you gentlemen for the warm birthday wishes!


----------



## anachronism (Aug 30, 2019)

Sorry I'm late. Happy Birthday 8)


----------



## rickzeien (Aug 30, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Sorry I'm late. Happy Birthday 8)


Me also! Happy Birthday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 31, 2019)

Better late than never?

Hope you had a great day Ralph!


----------



## solar_plasma (Sep 1, 2019)

Happy birthday, Ralph!


----------

